# Externe Website öffnen und Formular ausfüllen?



## Hawkster (23. Oktober 2004)

Kann man mit PHP eine externe website z.b.: http://www.freemail.de aufrufen, da das loginformular ausfüllen, dann absenden und die daten auslesen? Weil ich will wissen ob man php sagen kann, das es den "Login-button" klicken soll

MFG Hawkster


----------



## imweasel (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wenn man sich mal die Eigenschaften der Seite und deren Formulare ansieht, dann sieht man folgende Werte die man mit Post an die Seite *https://login.web.de/intern/login/* senden muß:
*
service=freemail
server=https://freemail01.web.de
onfail=https://freemail.web.de/msg/logonfailed.htm
onerror=https://freemail.wb.de/msg/temporaer.htm
username=
password=
login(submit)=Login*

Wenn du dir nun ein eigenes Formular bastellst, welches die selben Werte enthält an die obige Seite schickst (z.B. mit fopen) sollte es gehen.


----------

